# اريد مساعدة cnc Galaad DeskProto



## bey747 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

هل بالأمكان ان يرشدني او يساعدني لايجاد هذه البرامج بنسخة كامل اي تعمل ليست تجربية لقد انتهيت من صنع الجهاز ولكن لم اجد البرنامج الذي اقوم به بالعمل على الآلة 
logiciel
Galaad
DeskProto


----------

